# Looking for a position in Medical Coding



## elderberry (Feb 1, 2011)

FRANCES Y. BARBUTO

fybarbuto@optimum.net 


OBJECTIVE

To secure a position in the Healthcare Field in the area of Medical Records or Medical Coding using my skills in record retention, research, cataloging and organizational skills in a new setting.  

VOLUNTEER EXPERIENCE

UCPN (United Cerebral Palsy of Nassau County) Roosevelt, New York 			
July, 2010- December, 2010
Volunteered in the Healthcare Finance and Medical Records Department.  Projects including assisting with Medical Coding using ICD-9 and CPT Codes, Organized and filed patient visit forms in files, created new files for new patients and assisted in filing of materials in patient medical records. 

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

REICH & TANG, New York, NY	2001-2009
Library Manager
Provided online and centralized print source reference services for the Capital Markets Group supervised staff of two. Commended for working with staff on corporate file retention policy that resulted in filing system that was SEC compliant.
•	Streamlined expense and invoice processing for online database vendors and subscription services. Resulted in better control of expenses.
•	Implemented watch list services for SEC filings and Conference Call Transcripts for Analysts. Resulted in a more timely receipt of information to make better business decisions.
•	Selected to join the Business Continuity Committee to write plan for Capital Markets Group and to develop a firm wide plan to ensure business operations continuation in emergency situations.

PRUDENTIAL SECURITIES, New York, NY	1999-2001
Senior Reference Librarian 
Provided online and print source reference services for the Investment Banking Department
•	Maintained subject files resulting in better access to timely business articles on current topics.
•	Assisted in training and new hire orientation program within the department.  Resulted in time savings for Analysts using library products after hours when library staff was not available. 

SALOMON SMITH BARNEY, New York, NY	1994-1998
Corporate Library Reference Supervisor 
Managed Reference Services area of the Library.  Supervised four professional librarians and seven clerical staff members. Resulted in better staffing productivity and allowed the library to expand hours of service. 
•	Conducted research using both online and printed sources. Resulted in cost savings for department. Organized Annual Library Open House during National Library Week. Provided a better understanding of library staff and services. Wrote and updated Library Manual and additional marketing materials for the Library. 
•	Conducted end-user training sessions on library products.
•	Conducted new hire orientation library tours and training for the firm. 


Frances Barbuto, page 2	


TEMPORARY LIBRARIAN POSITIONS, New York, NY	1991-1994
Employed as a temporary librarian through two library employment agencies at various firms including positions at advertising, accounting, banking, consulting, insurance and law firms.

S.G. WARBURG, New York, NY	1989-1991
Manager of Library Services 
Developed and designed Library for the New York Office of the firm.

•	Established a Library Committee for collection development, services ordering and budgeting for Library services. Resulted in a more focused collection that allowed the library to better meet the needs of the Departments.
•	Provided reference services for Corporate Finance department including using online, printed and internet services. Saved the firm the cost of hiring outside firms to conduct research. 

DREXEL, BURNHAM, LAMBERT, New York, NY	1986-1989
Manager of the Mortgage-Backed Securities Library 
Established Library for the Mortgage-Backed Securities Department

•	Worked with department professionals to determine the information needs of the department.
•	Developed online catalog of book and periodical titles. Provided better access to the collection.
•	Provided online database searches and reference services using printed and online services. 
•	Supervised staff of two full time and two part time employees.

THE FIRST BOSTON CORPORATION, New York, NY	1981-1986
Technical Services Librarian
•	Cataloged book and periodical collections using OCLC and an in-house catalog system.
•	Ordered all books and periodicals for the Library.
•	Managed a centralized ordering and processing systems for firm wide ordering of materials.
•	Supervised staff of two full time assistants.

FEDERAL RESERVE BANK OF NEW YORK, New York, NY	1980-1981
Assistant Cataloger
•	Cataloged books using OCLC
•	Worked on retrospective cataloging project.


EDUCATION
Certificate Program at Molloy College, Medical Assisting and Medical Coding.
The program includes classes in Medical Terminology, Anatomy, ICD-9 Coding, CPT Coding,    Laboratory Results, Pathology and 3M Online DRG System.  I have completed all of these classes and received certificates of completion. 

MLS, Library Science Degree, CW Post College, Greenvale, NY 1980
MA, Interdisciplinary Studies, Hofstra University, Hempstead, NY 1980
BA, English and Philosophy, Hofstra University, Hempstead, New York 1976

MEMBERSHIPS
AHIMA 
2009- PRESENT
Certified as a Certified Coding Associate by AHIMA

AMERICAN ACADEMY OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS
 2009- PRESENT.


----------

